# Results NGC lab competition



## Woodie1972 (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm so proud and excited about my score being chosen as one of the fifteen best pieces going to the final of the NGC lab competition, that I couldn't resist sharing this great news with you! 

Here is the link to the website:









Competition


Information about competition




ngclab.com


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 1, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I'm so proud and excited about my score being chosen as one of the fifteen best pieces going to the final of the NGC lab competition, that I couldn't resist sharing this great news with you!
> 
> Here is the link to the website:
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Woodie1972!!


----------



## LauraC (Jun 1, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I'm so proud and excited about my score being chosen as one of the fifteen best pieces going to the final of the NGC lab competition, that I couldn't resist sharing this great news with you!
> 
> Here is the link to the website:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## andy.k (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh, god if I only knew about this competition. It would already be an honor to participate because of Harry Gregson Williams as a jury! Congrats btw.

One question regarding the rules, did you have to compose a pure orchestral piece with the orchestral instruments that are listed or could you also use electronic music, just for support the orchestra, like some bass, arps and pads.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jun 2, 2021)

I know what you mean by Harry Gregson-Williams: that was a great name to read as being member of the jury. 

In answer to your question: the instruments mentioned on the website were the maximum you could use in the composition. But if one needed only, let's say, a chamber orchestra f.e., that was also possible. 
No electronics were allowed, so only acoustic instruments. 

And last but not least: thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Pappaus (Jun 2, 2021)

Congrats - Always great news when a VI forum member does so well!!


----------

